# Ever build a stage before?



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is one of the oddest commissions I've ever been asked to do. It's a stage for the size of a pub band. The owner wants it to be able to break it down and store. I have no place that I know of to go and look at what others have done before. Has anyone ever done one?


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

Never done one before but how about styled after one of those assembly tables that Gus Dering uses. Slotted 3/4 ply (not osb)these figured right will square and plum themselves add some cleats screw down underlayment.This will all knock down easy and flat and store on a dolly in a closet


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

jeffatsquan said:


> Never done one before but how about styled after one of those assembly tables that Gus Dering uses. Slotted 3/4 ply (not osb)these figured right will square and plum themselves add some cleats screw down underlayment.This will all knock down easy and flat and store on a dolly in a closet


As much as I would love it if this turns out to be a great idea, I suspect it may not be.

Those clamping horses that I think you are referring to are not that stable laterally. To make them easy to break down they have to have a little slop. So they sway a little right to left.

A couple years ago I made a break down table extension for the big Holiday meals. I put a small angle on the legs for them to lean towards each other. That helped but I still feel I need to throw som screws in it to stabilize it. 

Aren't there products just for this purpose?


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

I've done a drum riser before, and have some plans in my head for a break-down drum riser, just never got the chance to build it. How soon are you needing to do this? If you can give me a few days, I can get it drawn up in sketch-up for you. Just putting in some OT this weekend, and have a few neighborhood parties to go to.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

How tall is it supposed to be?
A stage needs to be able to take
some bouncing and pounding.


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

stages are "normally" built like a deck. it's the breaking down that gets complicated.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

My Dad used to make portable stages for traveling fashion shows,

He used 3/4 plywood slotted like the dividers in a liquor box. 

The stages he made were 4 feet tall,a pub might only need 2 feet.

Amazingly strong .no tools to assemble. stack flat to store.--MIKE--


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mikeswoods said:


> My Dad used to make portable stages for traveling fashion shows,
> 
> He used 3/4 plywood slotted like the dividers in a liquor box.
> 
> ...



That could work! :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

He made a small radius at the opening of the slots to make alignment easier during assembly.-M-


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

A perfect excuse to buy a nice set
of plywood sized router bits! :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

mikeswoods said:


> My Dad used to make portable stages for traveling fashion shows,
> 
> He used 3/4 plywood slotted like the dividers in a liquor box.
> 
> ...


I like your dad, he is a very wise man.:thumbsup:

Obviously he got it to work so, It works.

A 2 ft square grid seems like it would work. Do you remember what the pattern looked like?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I imagine the grid was about two feet. that was back around 1960ish.

The decking had some square cleats that dropped into the openings and allowed a few screws to be installed to lock the top down.

My dad was s store display man ,when I was a kid.

He made more interesting stuff in his simple shop ,amazing imagination----MIKE--


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mikeswoods said:


> My Dad used to make portable stages for traveling fashion shows,
> 
> He used 3/4 plywood slotted like the dividers in a liquor box.
> 
> ...


I can't picture it since I don't know what the dividers look like in a liquor box. It sounds perfect, but I can't picture it.

Edit: Takes me awhile, but I got it now. I've seen kids stuff like this. Almost like a honeycomb thing, right?

I am guessing it's only going to be 2, maybe 3 feet off the ground. I am going to meet the guy tomorrow about the size of it, plan wise. He was saying something about wrapping it around the DJ booth and wheelchair ramp :blink:

I was initially thinking about bed rail hardware


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen some portable fashion show runways that were nothing more than MDO with a steel C-channel perimeter and heavy duty folding steel legs. They may well have been nothing more than a high quality folding buffet table.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I've seen some portable fashion show runways that were nothing more than MDO with a steel C-channel perimeter and heavy duty folding steel legs. They may well have been nothing more than a high quality folding buffet table.:thumbsup:


Like this right? I have been hunting around today for portable stages to see what I can use. These damn things are expensive!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> Like this right? I have been hunting around today for portable stages to see what I can use. These damn things are expensive!


 That is exactly what I was trying to describe. They were able to support a full Can-Can line at the dance company fundraiser. I'd say they would carry a band and their equipment.:laughing:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Framerman,What we need is WILLIE T, That man can draw a fine picture!

I think you have got the idea,Ply wood grid,honey comb. Simple and strong.

WILLIE WE NEED A PICTURE!


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

framerman said:


> This is one of the oddest commissions I've ever been asked to do. It's a stage for the size of a pub band. The owner wants it to be able to break it down and store. I have no place that I know of to go and look at what others have done before. Has anyone ever done one?


I did some work for Wenger Corp recently. They manufacture all that kind of stuff out of aluminum. They also have a construction co that installs it all. They deliver everything with a big rig and the installers assemble everything on-site, so the stuff is made to fold up and be stored and reassembled easily.
http://www.wengercorp.com/


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

framerman said:


> Like this right? I have been hunting around today for portable stages to see what I can use. These damn things are expensive!


A net,ball and paddles and you are all set.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I think you could lighten this up some. All parts would not have to be full width. 
But this is made with identical parts.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Right, like a giant torsion box
table top. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Just an idea.... 

What about the raised access floors they use in commercial hi-rise office buildings? I've only seen the 12" legs, but maybe they make something taller?


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

That's what first came to mind when reading the thread Alex, but you have to fasten those legs to the ground. I like the grid idea.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> I think you could lighten this up some. All parts would not have to be full width.
> But this is made with identical parts.


Thanks Gus and Mike. I think that will be perfect. Now just for the top surface. I know they make panels I can purchase but damn they are expensive!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

*Great drawing GUs--*

For the top I'd use 3/4 a/b ply with thin commercial carpeting glued on.

Nice look,quiet the foot steps,cheap, easy to get.arty:

If you get the job take some pictures,--MIKE--


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Varnished 3/4 cabinet ply is often used for dance floors,Would work if they want a wood deck.

I've seen 'cam lock' hardware used to lock the dance floor sections together.
They are mounted under the ply and turned with a big allen wrench from above.. Only a small access hole in the deck--No "trippers" 

Sorry,I don't know a supplier.--MIKE--


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

For the top, how about......laminate square 3/4 ply pieces (that fit loosely into the grid) undeneath? The pattern would mirror the grid and keep it from sliding off.

That way, the surface will be 1.5" thick except where it is directly supported.

Cool little project:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

framerman said:


> This is one of the oddest commissions I've ever been asked to do. It's a stage for the size of a pub band. The owner wants it to be able to break it down and store. I have no place that I know of to go and look at what others have done before. Has anyone ever done one?



I have done one for a coffee shop, had to be knock down and to top it off it had to be semi circular to fit in a corner, To make it as light as possible i made it like an upside down egg carton in two pieces using only 5/8 inch plywood in an egg carton 16 X 16 inch grid 8 inches tall. I actually made it in my garage/driveway of my old house and delivered it to the coffee shop in my pickup. We were doing a full remodel of the shop at the time and there was a lot of activity with trades in the tiny 400 square foot city shop. So I did it in two evenings at home. The whole stage amounted to less than 60 square feet if I recall. Was over 10 years ago and the coffee shop is no longer in business. Drove by some 5 years ago to see the shop being remodeled again into a clothing store with the two stage sections still there leaning up against a wall.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Hi Framerman,What we need is WILLIE T, That man can draw a fine picture!
> 
> I think you have got the idea,Ply wood grid,honey comb. Simple and strong.
> 
> WILLIE WE NEED A PICTURE!


We already built a stage like this for our church's youth club. I'll try to dig up the pictures. It was all done with 4'x4'x5'-7 7/8" triangles so that the configuration of the stage could be almost anything they chose it to be... big, small, long, "L" shape, whatever.

Easily picked up, piece by piece, and stacked one atop another.

We made ours 9" tall (it's a small club) but they could be as tall as you want to make them, just might need some extra bracing.

The "suspended for the picture" drummer's stand is 16" high.... I think I have pattern cut drawings somewhere for that if anyone wants them.

Everything is carpeted. The triangles, just on the top parts as shown. This helps "snug" them together without the lower sections causing any interference.

The cutouts make the pieces a little lighter, (they are 3/4" plywood), provide handholds, and give chases through which to run cables.

With the carpet applied, each intersection can accommodate a cable or two dropped down through the intersection. Works well.

And it is rock-steady. Doesn't shift on a carpeted floor at all. On a hard floor... it might shift some. With the design being three-legged, there is no way it can "rock" as a four-legged shape might.

You can see the three different colored configurations shown. Many more are easy to do. I think I supplied them 40 pieces to play with.

They have a 40 or 50 foot x 9" black skirt with velcro on one edge. This can be quickly reset to any desired setup. It greatly classes up the open edges.

****************
I'll be going out to the club this Thursday night. I'll try to get you guys some real photographs of the system in place.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

taking responsibility of the liability for a break down system (w/ folding legs) wouldn't make me too happy.

how about a system of 'boxes' where there are say three different sizes boxes where each box fits within the other box. The footprint of the stack would be the largest box with all boxes stacked vertically.

I coordinated a build at my church where the old front stage was removed and a new one built from the ground up. A lot of time and thought went into planning the placement of everything and some of the 'temporary' things that had been built in the past turned into permanent items. So...the temporary pub stage may not be too temporary-a permanent structure would be easier, more cost effective and less likely to be a liability issue (IMO)


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> taking responsibility of the liability for a break down system (w/ folding legs) wouldn't make me too happy.
> 
> how about a system of 'boxes' where there are say three different sizes boxes where each box fits within the other box. The footprint of the stack would be the largest box with all boxes stacked vertically.
> 
> I coordinated a build at my church where the old front stage was removed and a new one built from the ground up. A lot of time and thought went into planning the placement of everything and some of the 'temporary' things that had been built in the past turned into permanent items. So...the temporary pub stage may not be too temporary-a permanent structure would be easier, more cost effective and less likely to be a liability issue (IMO)


Chevy........... you nailed exactly what we did with our church club stage. And the triangle "boxes" were built that way for just the reason you mentioned... dumb, accident-prone teenagers. This was as foolproof and safe as we could come up with. And with ten or twelve kids working, it goes up or down very quickly.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

great design idea Willie-I'm going to store that away in my head!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> great design idea Willie-I'm going to store that away in my head!


Only draw back is the required storage. It will eat up a 15 or 20 foot wall with the stack sticking out from the wall 34"..


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This was also a GREAT Father-Son activity for the church. A friend of mine (our sound system guy) came up with the concept... I designed the detailed units and cut out all the wood beforehand................. then we had a father-son work party on a Saturday. I already had jigs setup for them, and three different crews assembled the triangles. Later that week, I went over and put the carpet on each one..... though this COULD have been done by the crews.

The drummer's stand was a little more involved, so I elected to do that one by myself.


----------



## DarrenB (Aug 30, 2009)

The metal stage sections you showed are what most stage rental companies provide.

Also, for temporary staging exhibit companies and production companies use 3/4" ply ripped in 6" strips framed 12" OC with at least 5/8" decking attached.

Then legs are made from a 5 1/4" and 6" rip stapled and glued together to form a right angle. These are cut to height needed.

The legs are then attached in the corners of the deck sections with screws or bolted. 4' x 8' deck sections will get another leg at the 4' center on each side.

You should then have cross braces that will either be screwed or bolted to stiffen the legs and knock out any wobble. Bracing is determined by height. Use your judgement.

The sections are attached to one another either from underneath with clamps or from the top with coffin locks.

Usually a piece of Marley floor gets rolled out on top or carpet.

The reason why those metal ones you showed are expensive is their ability to be broken down and set up quickly.

But for one off special event stages, even the large production companies still use wooden section to accomodate features such as radiused sections and such.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

One thing I never thought much about until Willie said something. This is going over a commercial grade laminate floor. This was the bar/restaurant I was working on for he last 3 months. We put this flooring down and it's a little slippery. Not too bad, but I may need to put some rubber feet on this to keep it from sliding.

I'm supposed to meet with this guy Monday night. It will be a long day so I probably won't be on tomorrow night. I'm not quite sure of the shape yet. We did the area in question, it's a rave dance area. I just can't picture this thing yet, what he wants exactly.

Almost forgot about stairs too. I wonder what the codes are for that if it's anything different than normal IBC?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going with the grid suggestion. Mike, thank your dad for the idea and thank you for bringing it to my attention.

I'm picking up ply tomorrow. I'm going with 3/4" MDO unless someone has a better suggestion. I think particle board would break down too quickly and I think most finish plywood would be fine. MDO is around $50/sheet.

Then I have 2 questions about the top. Do you think MDO will be OK for that? I'm not sure it would be rated for that type of use. And how the heck am I going to secure that to the grid?

I guess I also need to say that I want this to break down with no tools or at the very most one. I'm making it as idiot proof as possible and it needs to take a beating. You don't know the Old Port crowd, they are rough. I'm making somewhat of a minor career going there and fixing little things.

Thanks guys. You know I'll be posting pics of this when it's done, hopefully this weekend. We'll see. Lot of work to do.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

framerman said:


> I'm going with the grid suggestion. Mike, thank your dad for the idea and thank you for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> I'm picking up ply tomorrow. I'm going with 3/4" MDO unless someone has a better suggestion. I think particle board would break down too quickly and I think most finish plywood would be fine. MDO is around $50/sheet.
> 
> ...


Safty 1st

Idiot proof 2nd

I'm sure mike's dads system wasn't Idiot proof


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Framerman--I've got to go to work now--I'll put some thought into the top while I'm working.--MIKE--


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I did one like the grid setup above for a local r/c car track it was a drivers stand. Made the grid 3/4" below the perimiter boards. So when the top was placed in it recessed down onto the grid makeing it flush with the side boards. This left a the ply edge exposed around the outside, but this was not an issue on what I was doing. Also the perimiter boards were hinged together to fold flat. Finished box was 3'by3'

On yours you could do triangle shaped blocks in the corners to keep the top from sliding around.


----------

